# 2 download folders



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Guys somewhere in the last 10 days I picked up a second download folder that is showing when I go into root explorer and it has become my default download folder now. I try to delete this folder and it says delete failed. Any ideas of how to get rid of this second folder? On a side note I did buy tapatalk in the last 10 days but I'm not sure that would be the issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

irvine32 said:


> Guys somewhere in the last 10 days I picked up a second download folder that is showing when I go into root explorer and it has become my default download folder now. I try to delete this folder and it says delete failed. Any ideas of how to get rid of this second folder? On a side note I did buy tapatalk in the last 10 days but I'm not sure that would be the issue.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Tapatalk downloads to folder "tapatalk_downloads" by default.
I've seen a few others mention something like this before as well
Did you recently change ROM? Browser?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I have changed roms but just an update to aokp so nothing major had changed. When I plug my nexus into my computer there is only one download folder but in root explorer there are two. Ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I've always had:

"download"
and
"Download" < My files download here


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Remember... this is Linux. "Download" is not the same as "download", the file systems on Linux are case-sensitive.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I've always had:
> 
> "download"
> and
> "Download" < My files download here


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Since day one you have had both?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Dolphin Browser installed "download," but I changed my directory to /sdcard. One of the apps you downloaded gave you that folder.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Remember... this is Linux. "Download" is not the same as "download", the file systems on Linux are case-sensitive.


Mine have always gone to "download" since that is the only folder I have ever had. Now the default folder is "Download" . Pardon my ignorance here guys but why wouldn't that second folder show up when I plug into my laptop?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Dolphin Browser installed "download," but I changed my directory to /sdcard. One of the apps you downloaded gave you that folder.


So I'm pretty much stuck with seeing that now in root explorer? I can't delete it through root explorer and since I can't see it on my laptop I can't delete it there either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

What's in it? Download solid explorer and see if you can delete it through that.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> What's in it? Download solid explorer and see if you can delete it through that.


There isn't anything in it the moment something downloads there I move it. I will try that solid explorer and report back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Plug your phone into a computer and try ADB commands

adb shell rmdir /sdcard/FolderYouDontWant


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> What's in it? Download solid explorer and see if you can delete it through that.


Tried to delete it with solid explorer but didn't work. Any other ideas? Thanks for the help guys.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Plug your phone into a computer and try ADB commands
> 
> adb shell rmdir /sdcard/FolderYouDontWant


Will do

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

I've always had both folders as well. Its not an huge issue for me, but it does get annoying at times when I'm in recovery and choose one or the other, the contents of one will show up in the other. And I know I'm not crazy. I see exactly which folder a file is in in root explorer, but then it won't show up to flash in recovery. 
I thought it was just a weird bug only I had, but glad to see someone else has the double download. Btw, I don't use Dolphin or ever had it installed on this phone so no idea why both were created. I can, however, delete both folders and content inside each without issue.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

> Plug your phone into a computer and try ADB commands
> 
> adb shell rmdir /sdcard/FolderYouDontWant


I'm not a pro at adb but it says/system bin/sh: rmdir/sdcard/Download: not found

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> I've always had both folders as well. Its not an huge issue for me, but it does get annoying at times when I'm in recovery and choose one or the other, the contents of one will show up in the other. And I know I'm not crazy. I see exactly which folder a file is in in root explorer, but then it won't show up to flash in recovery.
> I thought it was just a weird bug only I had, but glad to see someone else has the double download. Btw, I don't use Dolphin or ever had it installed on this phone so no idea why both were created. I can, however, delete both folders and content inside each without issue.


I have never downloaded dolphin I think tapatalk put it in there. At least you can delete it. And yes its very annoying...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

trparky said:


> Remember... this is Linux. "Download" is not the same as "download", the file systems on Linux are case-sensitive.


On real sdcards, Download and download would be the same because the FAT32 filesystem is case insensitive (though it can remember the initial case set for the file/directory). Since we don't have a real sdcard, that doesn't apply.

Case sensitivity has less to do with the OS and more to do with the filesystem used on the OS. OSX has the option of a case sensitive filesystem in HFS or case insensitive (which is the default). However, using a case sensitive filesystem on an OS that doesn't have support for it (or vice versa) can cause serious issues. Linux does have support obviously for case insensitive filesystems, they're just considered inferior to others.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> On normal sdcards, Download and download would be the same because the FAT32 filesystem is case insensitive (though it can remember the initial case set for the file/directory). Case sensitivity has less to do with the OS and more to do with the filesystem used on the OS. OSX has the option of a case sensitive filesystem in HFS or case insensitive (which is the default). However, using a case sensitive filesystem on an OS that doesn't have support for it (or vice versa) can cause serious issues.


Yarly, your assessment went right over my head lol....I'm a rookie. Do you have two download folders as well?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

irvine32 said:


> Yarly, your assessment went right over my head lol....I'm a rookie. Do you have two download folders as well?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No, I don't. My touchpad tablet has a download and Download folder. One OS uses Download and the other uses download. I don't think you can easily create one though normally.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> No, I don't, but I could create one if I wanted lol. My touchpad has a download and Download folder. One OS uses Download and the other uses download.


Well if nothing else I'm getting a good laugh outta this. Its one of things that is more annoying and I keep deleting it in root explorer hoping it will finally do it.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

irvine32 said:


> I'm not a pro at adb but it says/system bin/sh: rmdir/sdcard/Download: not found
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Shoot sorry.. I forgot rm doesn't work that way. Try this

adb remount
adb shell
adb rmdir /sdcard/Download


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

irvine32 said:


> Well if nothing else I'm getting a good laugh outta this. Its one of things that is more annoying and I keep deleting it in root explorer hoping it will finally do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should try using terminal emulator and look.

Open it up and do:

```
<br />
cd /sdcard<br />
<br />
ls -l Download<br />
<br />
ls -l download<br />
```
report what it says back (explicitly)


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Shoot sorry.. I forgot rm doesn't work that way. Try this
> 
> adb remount
> adb shell
> adb rmdir /sdcard/Download


Tried this and got Android Debug Bridge 1.0.29 with about 100 lines of directions after that talking about device commands

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> You should try using terminal emulator and look.
> 
> Open it up and do:
> 
> ...


Yarly, sorry buddy this was the best I could do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I had to double check what kind of fuse filesystem (the way it fakes having an sdcard) the "sdcard" on the nexus uses and it should be case insensitive by default so it properly fakes being like a real sdcard. Why you have 2 download folders looks like some sort of error in the filesystem (or maybe in root explorer) to me unless you somehow used some sort of ROM that reformatted your sdcard filesystem to a different type.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

irvine32 said:


> Yarly, sorry buddy this was the best I could do.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Could you do that again and turn it sideways?

EDIT: actually just do

ls -l > out.txt

↑ like that and nothing else and then upload it somewhere (you'll have a file called out.txt on your sdcard after you do it).


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> Could you do that again and turn it sideways?


Sorry about the errors working in little sleep...here u go

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> Could you do that again and turn it sideways?
> 
> EDIT: actually just do
> 
> ...


Still need this too?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Hmm. run the other command I listed above. You should get the same results when you do
ls -l Download and ls -l download (but you're not).

EDIT: yes, please, still do the other command I gave in my other post.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> Hmm. run the other command I listed above. You should get the same results when you do
> ls -l Download and ls -l download (but you're not).
> 
> EDIT: yes, please, still do the other command I gave in my other post.


http://db.tt/oeDovpeO

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, you really do have two download folders. Okay run these commands for me to test if you can create another duplicate that's case sensitive (shouldn't be able to by default on a Nexus in the sdcard directory):


```
<br />
mkdir test<br />
<br />
mkdir Test<br />
```
Then report back if it works or it gives you an error and says it already exists. It should yell at you and say you can't if your filesystem is working normal (in the default way) on your sdcard.


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

I've had both since day 1. Certain apps use download and others use Download. Depends on what the dev did in the app.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> Wow, you really do have two download folders. Okay run these commands for me to test if you can create another duplicate that's case insensitive (shouldn't be able to by default on a Nexus in the sdcard directory):
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


On the second Test it says mkdir failed for Test, File exists


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay good, so it's working right now at least. Somehow it was not at the time though.

I guess you have a few options.

1) You can back up your sdcard on your computer and reformat the sdcard over if it bothers you.

2) Live with it for now.

What ROM/Kernel were you using when this happened? Do you recall doing anything out of the ordinary when it was created (time shown is last modified time not created, I forgot)?


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

irvine32 said:


> On the second Test it says mkdir failed for Test, File exists


Does this for me too. And now I cant delete either folder of the D/download. I was able to previously.. not sure what's changed since then.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> Okay good, so it's working right now at least. Somehow it was not at the time though.
> 
> I guess you have a few options.
> 
> ...


Let me just thank you tremendously for taking the time to work on this I really appreciate it. I will probably do option one when i have some time on my hands. Thanks Yarly you da' man!

By the way I was on AOKP 38 and now 39 but i did have a Linaro sprinkled in there I believe too with aokp


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Sure, np. No idea how that happened, but something got thrown off in fuse it looks like that let it be created somehow. I would have you try removing it on the command line, but I don't want to take the chance it might confuse it with the other download directory and you lose it instead.

Just whenever you have time, reformat (I think recovery has an option for it, but I don't want to reboot to look) it using recovery or fastboot.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Are you able to rename the folder? This has happened to me before, and I renamed the lowercase one since it was empty. After I renamed it, I was able to delete it.


----------



## SSMayNV (May 2, 2012)

rm -Rf download


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

So, I went into the /data/media folder..which appears to be a copy of the sdcard..or its virtual path (not sure how to word that) Found the Download and download folders, deleted them both from there and successfully deleted both. Rebooted the phone no download folders. Went on the stock Browser, saved a random image and the folder "Download" ...with a capital D was created for the file in the /sdcard dir. No lower case folder yet. Will keep an eye out over the next few days to see if its created again.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

zwade01 said:


> Are you able to rename the folder? This has happened to me before, and I renamed the lowercase one since it was empty. After I renamed it, I was able to delete it.


He could try that I suppose. Do this (from the sdcard directory):


```
mv directory-name-here new-directory-name-here
```
Assuming download is the one you want remove, replace the above accordingly.


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

zwade01 said:


> Are you able to rename the folder? This has happened to me before, and I renamed the lowercase one since it was empty. After I renamed it, I was able to delete it.


Will try it in a bit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

irvine32 said:


> Will try it in a bit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Wouldn't allow me to rename it lower case so just changed it to Download1 and then tried to delete.....unsuccessful

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> So, I went into the /data/media folder..which appears to be a copy of the sdcard..or its virtual path (not sure how to word that) Found the Download and download folders, deleted them both from there and successfully deleted both. Rebooted the phone no download folders. Went on the stock Browser, saved a random image and the folder "Download" ...with a capital D was created for the file in the /sdcard dir. No lower case folder yet. Will keep an eye out over the next few days to see if its created again.


IT WORKED!!!! I will see if it sticks. Thanks guys

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Al Asmi (Mar 3, 2012)

zwade01 said:


> Are you able to rename the folder? This has happened to me before, and I renamed the lowercase one since it was empty. After I renamed it, I was able to delete it.


This happened to me twice as far as I remember, and yes renaming the file was the only way to let system accept deleting it. I'm very sure of what had happened both times to have 2 download folders, I downloaded some backgrounds and then wanted to delete them, I did that from gallery and instead of opening the folder inside the gallery and select the pictures I want to delete, I selected the whole folder and deleted it from gallery.
I did clear cash and delete data for gallery app before was able to delete the new download folder (after renaming it to anything)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tcchuin (Feb 12, 2012)

are you using franco's kernel?
the sdcard binary maybe the culprit of this.


----------

